# My Px4 compact.



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I've had this pistol, for almost 3 years now. Ran it pretty hard for the first few months, then just kept use at an even pace. It has been one of two pistols I use as a primary carry. The other is a CZ P07. I tend to alternate carry with these two pistols.

The Beretta, proved to be very easy for me to shoot well. I incorporated many of the upgrades that went into the Langdon/Beretta Px4 Compact Carry model. (Low profile, decocker only, levers, single sided, low profile slide release, Ameriglo weights, with blacked out rear, and a Wilson hammer spring.). I stippled the grip, to improve traction.

In my time of running this pistol, I find that it seems to carry as conveniently as my Glock 19, which it has pretty much replaced for carry. It shoots like it is a larger pistol, with regard to accuracy, and recoil. It runs well in slow fire and in timed drills. The finish? Well... after a lot of holster presentations it is showing some wear.


----------



## KeithinFlorida (Jan 19, 2020)

Thats a damn fine gun, and great shooter


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ain't as perdy as your's, but here are my two EDC work horses. One in .40cal and one in 9mm and both excellent reliable shooters. I prefer the original "bat wings" and ambi-slide release.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

denner12 said:


> Ain't as perdy as your's, but here are my two EDC work horses. One in .40cal and one in 9mm and both excellent reliable shooters. I prefer the original "bat wings" and ambi-slide release.
> View attachment 18251


Perdy is as perdy does.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Perdy is as perdy does.


and.... beauty is in the eye of the beholder, lol.


----------

